# b6



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

hello a little history

july 2010 i had s m/c and my cycles were all over the place...spotting from 7dpo to my period then from my period to ovulation.  i had one week where i did not need to wear a pantyliner.  i have been undergoing acupuncture and taking chinese herbs....well i started taking b6 100mg daily three cycles ago...it has not caused my ovulation to be any earlier...but last cycle my period began on 15dpo instead of 13dpo.  i am happy because i just completed my second normal cycle since the loss.  i was wondering if i should continue taking the b6...i do not want to extend my luteal phase any longer then it alread is but i do not want the spotting to come back...i am also taking pregnacare preconception which i have been taking since we began ttc in june 2009...thank you for your help....angela


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss   

Did anyone investigate the cause of the intermenstrual bleeding after the miscarriage? If not a doctor should investigate you properly.

Did any medical professional prescribe high dose pyridoxine (vitamin B6) for you?

Doses above 10mg per day long term have not got adequate safety data and it is known that very high doses over a period of time can damage the nerves.

I think you should consult your doctor.

Also who is your chinese herbal practitioner - are they fully qualified and know exactly what they are doing? I would be very careful taking such medicine as you do not know what is in it or whether it is toxic.


----------



## aormester (Jan 3, 2011)

first thank you for your reply...

i had a vaginal ultrasound that came back normal and swabs done for various infections including clamidya and all came back normal including the scan...

my tcm dr is a trained professional and has been practicing for 20 years....

i have since stopped the b6 and am hoping that the bleeding is gone for good as well


----------

